# Two Subs to Single Reciever



## hockeyjm (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a 5.1 channel receiver that I would like to have connected to two separate powered subs. I know there is a way to do this but what would be the best way to wire this?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like you need a RCA Y adapter.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup...... get the $7 RCA Y adapter..... or use it as a excuse to upgrade your receiver


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

Viggen said:


> Yup...... get the $7 RCA Y adapter..... or use it as a excuse to upgrade your receiver


+1 Nice...


----------

